# 000:00:03



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

three seconds.
what if?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Not if. When.

Go Chris!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Cannot wait for Saturday.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

"Not Normal"

And yes...if we can speculate that a big time GC contender over the last few years in his prime "is" during the TDF, then we damned sure can speculate that an over the hill racer who has spent more time on the tarmac than the saddle the last few years "is."


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

1. If you want to obsess on all the reasons Horner must be doping, check the doping forum -- there's already a long thread.

2. No scenario involving known PEDs can explain away Horner's ride at the Vuelta. So even if you assume he's doping it's huge that he's so close to winning at his age.

3. Horner has had the talent for ages, but all too few opportunities, so it's great to see him get this shot.

Go Chris!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Lets hold hands in a circle and touch heads, we must give Horner all our lifeforce through our thoughts.

DO IT CHRIS


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

JohnStonebarger said:


> 2. No scenario involving known PEDs can explain away Horner's ride at the Vuelta. So even if you assume he's doping it's huge that he's so close to winning at his age.


Go Chris -- but couldn't it be explained by Chris NOT doping until very recently?

Still, Go Chris!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cameron Wurf: New buddy in the bunch

"We then got onto to talking about how back in the late 1990's he never even saw this part of the field. He said he was full gas to not be out the back racing the official car let alone riding comfortably in the first 20 positions of the bunch. Infact he said the pace was often that extremely fast that he was absolutely full gas just making It to the feed zone in time before all the massures had packed up and headed to the finish. The main field had long since past and there feed bags dispatched while chris and many others were still on there way there. He said there would be fights in teams on who got to pull out of the race early as there was only limited seats in the car to take them back to the hotel! Such was the era and for guys like chris it was just a case of being battered from pillar to post on a daily basis.

The best part about his story as he does not regret or resent having to race through these times for one second. He said that sure he suffered and at times all seemed hopeless but he obviously persevered. Now north of 40 years old we are seeing where his true ability and potential has him on the world stage of cycling. He truly has an interesting story. He said now people are questioning him on his perceived sudden rise to the top of the sport. Maby people should look a little more closely at what's gone on over the past few years and the type of riders at the head of the biggest races. They are the guys with pure class, talent and great work ethic and the best part both young an old. The rising phenomenon's like peter sagan and now the old dogs with plenty of tricks like chris horner. It really was great for me to have this little impromptu chat with chris as we scaled the first cat 3 climb of the day. I certainly was pleased to here he lit up the race on the final climb and has set up an absolutely mouth watering duel with another of the pure class Vincenso Nibali in the final stages of this years Vuelta. "


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Cameron Wurf: New buddy in the bunch
> 
> "We then got onto to talking about how back in the late 1990's he never even saw this part of the field. He said he was full gas to not be out the back racing the official car let alone riding comfortably in the first 20 positions of the bunch. Infact he said the pace was often that extremely fast that he was absolutely full gas just making It to the feed zone in time before all the massures had packed up and headed to the finish. The main field had long since past and there feed bags dispatched while chris and many others were still on there way there. He said there would be fights in teams on who got to pull out of the race early as there was only limited seats in the car to take them back to the hotel! Such was the era and for guys like chris it was just a case of being battered from pillar to post on a daily basis.
> 
> The best part about his story as he does not regret or resent having to race through these times for one second. He said that sure he suffered and at times all seemed hopeless but he obviously persevered. Now north of 40 years old we are seeing where his true ability and potential has him on the world stage of cycling. He truly has an interesting story. He said now people are questioning him on his perceived sudden rise to the top of the sport. Maby people should look a little more closely at what's gone on over the past few years and the type of riders at the head of the biggest races. They are the guys with pure class, talent and great work ethic and the best part both young an old. The rising phenomenon's like peter sagan and now the old dogs with plenty of tricks like chris horner. It really was great for me to have this little impromptu chat with chris as we scaled the first cat 3 climb of the day. I certainly was pleased to here he lit up the race on the final climb and has set up an absolutely mouth watering duel with another of the pure class Vincenso Nibali in the final stages of this years Vuelta. "


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread might be moved ... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/doping-forum/doping-forum-rules-291167.html

Should it not be 00:00:03?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Slartibartfast said:


> Go Chris -- but couldn't it be explained by Chris NOT doping until very recently?
> 
> Still, Go Chris!


Not unless he discovered the fountain of youth as well. (Oldest GT stage winner, oldest GT leader. Older than any confirmed doper -- ever. Clearly this ride is about more than who does and doesn't dope.)


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

spookyload said:


> [Too many words, did not read.]


Your loss.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Maby people should look a little more closely at what's gone on over the past few years and the type of riders at the head of the biggest races. They are the guys with pure class, talent and great work ethic and the best part both young an old.


Just look at the vuelta 2012 top 4.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Horner always was clean. This is the new peloton. Get used to it. The group of elite
riders is finally as it really is. More riders are going to be in the mix, it will be less likely
for individual riders to win grand tours consistently, and certainly not in close proximity.
This is what other clean endurance sports look like, for example marathoning.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I doubt that Horner or the peloton are clean.

Regardless, I'm amazed how close the race is. I simply find it amazing that such close times can exist with such great distances.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Although I don't know if Horner is clean or not, this race has been great to watch. Can't we until Saturday!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

phoehn9111 said:


> This is what other clean endurance sports look like, for example marathoning.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

burgrat said:


> Although I don't know if Horner is clean or not, this race has been great to watch. Can't we until Saturday!


It only get's more exciting too. Best Grand Tour of the year (and I'm not particularly a fan of any of the riders). After watching sky-bots and Froome win the TdF from early on, this is finally a GT worth watching. Great!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Horner to the lead -


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

3 seconds, now reversed. Horner looks too good to beat. I think Nibali will crumble tomorrow with JRod and Valverde going for it.
Great race. Tomorrow will be cool. Anything can happen.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it when there is competition to the end and nobody really knows who is going to win until the last stage. 

Go Chris, show the world what you can do at 42.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Very very good race ... :thumbsup:

Definitely looking forward to it ... pity not live on TV, unlike the TdF (free channel, that is ... here in the UK)

_If I have to complain, only a tiny gripe, there is not enough flat stages to see more sprints ... but I guess at least we have the TdF to thank for._


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Very entertaining. 

Len


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Len J said:


> Very entertaining.
> 
> Len


Why do we always forget how good the Vuelta tends to be? Last year was an amazing race too.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Why do we always forget how good the Vuelta tends to be? Last year was an amazing race too.


I was thinking the same. 

Len


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Why do we always forget how good the Vuelta tends to be? Last year was an amazing race too.


I completely agree. This and last year were awesome. I'm becoming a huge fan.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just once I'd like to enjoy a race without the random Internet hosers turning the topic to doping. 
Enjoy it or shut the f up. What a concept.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

What a fantastic stage. Congratulations to Chris Horner.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The pick of him on the ground after the finish sums it up. Digging deep w no regrets. 

Awesome. 

Len


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great win for Elissonde but I feel a bit sorry for Tiralongo who might have got it if he hadn't been ordered to wait for Nibali.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

cq20 said:


> Great win for Elissonde but I feel a bit sorry for Tiralongo who might have got it if he hadn't been ordered to wait for Nibali.


No way. He dropped like a rock.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

burgrat said:


> I think Nibali will crumble tomorrow with JRod and Valverde going for it.
> Great race. Tomorrow will be cool. Anything can happen.


Nibali cracked at the very end, but certainly he did not crumble. Tough, tough rider.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

harlond said:


> Nibali cracked at the very end, but certainly he did not crumble. Tough, tough rider.



Agreed. Fought like the champion he is.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

what an epic stage! Kudos to Horner, who knew just when to drive the stake into Nabali's heart.

Now back to reality...I have weekend chores to do


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Len J said:


> No way. He dropped like a rock.


Nonsense, He had to break his rhythm and wait for Nibali; he could have kept going otherwise.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

cq20 said:


> Nonsense, He had to break his rhythm and wait for Nibali; he could have kept going otherwise.


Not a chance, if the Horner group didn't ease up, he drops thru that group like a rock. He rested his way back to that group and still had nothing. 

Len


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Len J said:


> Not a chance, if the Horner group didn't ease up, he drops thru that group like a rock. He rested his way back to that group and still had nothing.
> 
> Len


He sat up and waited (that's the way team orders work) but once the rhythm goes it goes. Astana let too much of a gap appear for the tactic to work, as Sean Kelly observed.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

cq20 said:


> He sat up and waited (that's the way team orders work) but once the rhythm goes it goes. Astana let too much of a gap appear for the tactic to work, as Sean Kelly observed.


Agree to disagree.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Len J said:


> Not a chance, if the Horner group didn't ease up, he drops thru that group like a rock. He rested his way back to that group and still had nothing.
> 
> Len


the same would have been the case for Elissonde. he lost tons of time the last few km.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

den bakker said:


> the same would have been the case for Elissonde. he lost tons of time the last few km.


Agreed, but tirolongo had nothing while Ellisonde still had enough to work. 

Obviously, it's all opinion, and we will never know. 

I'm glad Elissonde had enough to hang on. 

Len


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow - so happy for Horner - one of the good guys of cycling and a beacon of he for us old guys


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Len J said:


> Agreed, but tirolongo had nothing while Ellisonde still had enough to work.
> 
> Obviously, it's all opinion, and we will never know.
> 
> ...


yes tiralongo went dead just at the same time as nibali attacked. makes sense.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

it was one of the best final stages i have ever seen. props to nibali for going out swinging, and of course, to horner for an amazing win.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

den bakker said:


> yes tiralongo went dead just at the same time as nibali attacked. makes sense.


He went dead before niboli attacked. He was fried.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Len J said:


> He went dead before niboli attacked. He was fried.


which attack? the one he waited for nibali or the later one. kinda matters.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

den bakker said:


> which attack? the one he waited for nibali or the later one. kinda matters.


The one where he was dropping like a rock off the back of the elite group before Niboli attacked.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Len J said:


> The one where he was dropping like a rock off the back of the elite group before Niboli attacked.


yes and how did he end up in that group?


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

dnice said:


> it was one of the best final stages i have ever seen. props to nibali for going out swinging, and of course, to horner for an amazing win.


Agreed


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

cq20 said:


> He sat up and waited (that's the way team orders work) but once the rhythm goes it goes. Astana let too much of a gap appear for the tactic to work, as Sean Kelly observed.


It seems Astana got the timing of the two riders ahead and falling back a little off. I'll bet the plan was to have Nibali catch up to Tiralongo then Fuglsang to keep him ahead. Problem is that Horner and JRod caught up to Nibali before he caught up with Tiralongo. So they tried to ride tempo up front for a while but then fell off the pace and left the GC group intact. They must have had Tiralongo stop riding all together as he was in the very front and then fell back through all the rest of the breakaway riders, including Fuglsang. Either that or he cracked up front and fell back on his own.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

What a great stage, I think Epic! Niboli really left it all on the road for sure and Horner, wow he had an answer everytime! 

I'm sure glad I discovered Time Warner Cable added back Universal Sports!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Brilliant stage. Kudos to Horner, but I'm a converted fan of Nibali and Tiralongo.


----------

